# [RISOLTO]P5Kpremium - Errore al boot: colpa di udev? NO

## lele_dj

Sto cercanddi installare gentoo su un nuovo PC da circa 10 giorni ma non c'è nulla da fare ... una volta compilato il kernel e riavviato il pc si blocca sempre ...

Ho fatto una foto allo schermo per farvi capire meglio il problema:http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/811/errorekr8.jpg

Ho cercato di aggirare il problema in diversi modi:

Ho aggiornato il Bios

Ho provato a compilare il kernel a mano, con genkernel e copiando la configurazione che avvia il liveCD

Ho provato a installare su un altro hard disk

Ho provato a installare con la partizione di boot in ext2 e in ext3

Ho provato a installare con la partizione di boot non separata

Ho provato anche a installare in raid

P.S. ogni prova l'ho fatta ricominciando l'installazione da zero ... 

Il risultato è sempre lo stesso ....   :Confused: 

Ho anche pensato che il problema fosse hardware ... per cui ho provato ad installare debian ... e tutto è andato liscio ... non so più che cosa fare.

Se vi può essere di aiuto il PC che stò usando è così conposto

Scheda madre ASUS P5K premium ... chipset ICH9r ... controller dei dischi JMicron

Processore Intel core duo 2 E8200

Spero che qualcuno riesca a darmi una soluzione ...Last edited by lele_dj on Tue Apr 01, 2008 9:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Hai i moduli nel kernel relativi al filesystem che usi ? sono compilati statici o come moduli ?

----------

## lele_dj

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Hai i moduli nel kernel relativi al filesystem che usi ? sono compilati statici o come moduli ?

 

Sono statici ... o meglio, nelle configurazioni con il kernel compilato a mano ... quando ho provato a compilare con genkernel, non so se erano stati inseriti come moduli o come built-in ... ma ho dato per scontato che andavano bene come aveva impostato genkernel

----------

## lele_dj

Qualsiasi idea è ben accetta ragazzi ... se non dovessi riuscire a risolvere sarò costretto ad abbandonare gentoo    :Sad: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

posta il tuo /etc/make.conf e anche un emerge --info

----------

## djinnZ

La prima cosa che mi viene a mente è il solito problema con il kernel compilato con il supporto per la vecchia libpata invece della nuova e quindi i nomi dei device che diventano hd* invece che sd*, se i dischi sono sata non saprei ma non escluderei il solito errore in fstab  :Cool: 

Quindi:datti una calmata,verifica attentamente le partizioni,controlla che i driver ralativi al tuo controller sia compilati staticamente nel kernelgenkernel va bene ti fa risparmiare tempo e fatica ma devi usarlo con l'opzione --menuconfig e configurare il kernel in maniera adeguata escludendo il vecchio supporto ata se non hai qualcuno dei pochi ed antichi driver che non funzionano con il nuovo.

Il problema con la stessa scheda madre mi pare che è già stato affrontato, cerca meglio nel forum.

----------

## lele_dj

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> posta il tuo /etc/make.conf e anche un emerge --info

 

Il make.conf non l'ho ancora configurato ... quindi è quello base dello stage3 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> La prima cosa che mi viene a mente è il solito problema con il kernel compilato con il supporto per la vecchia libpata invece della nuova e quindi i nomi dei device che diventano hd* invece che sd*, se i dischi sono sata non saprei ma non escluderei il solito errore in fstab

 

I dischi sono SATA ... il liveCD li legge come sda-sdb e per non icappare in qualche problema ho provato a rifare la procedura di installazione/primo riavvio con un solo HD collegato ... stesso risultato

 *Quote:*   

> datti una calmata

 

Hai ragione ... ma sai com'è ... ho ripetuto la procedura di installazione 4 o 5 volte dall'inizio ... 

 *Quote:*   

> controlla che i driver ralativi al tuo controller sia compilati staticamente nel kernel

 

Quando il kernel l'ho compilato io di sicuro li ho compilati in modo statico ... 

Ora provo a entrare in chroot e a ricontrollare il kernel

----------

## djinnZ

C'era un controller sata del piffero montato sulle asus che si bloccava o veniva sempre visto come pata compilando i driver del vecchio supporto.

Se non ti funziona il kernel non devi ricominciare da capo l'intera installazione solo rivedere l'ultimo passaggio ovvero la configurazione del kernel e di fstab.

----------

## lele_dj

Finalmente sono riuscito ad avviare   :Very Happy: 

Come suggerito da te djinnZ ... ho provato a cercare anche nel forum internazionale ... prima non lo avevo fatto in quanto non sono ferrato in inglese ... ed ho capito (capito in linea di massima) che il problema poteva essere nel kernel che non aveva ancora il supporto per il chiopset (ICH9r) della mia scheda ... 

... ho risolto entrando in chroot da liveCD (la versione aggiornata di systemrescuecd con il kernel 2.6.24-r4) ... e compilando il kernel con il .config creato all'avvio del liveCD

Grazie mille per l'aiuto .... 

P.S. @ djinnZ :il tuo consiglio di darmi una calmata ha funzionato (stavo diventando isterico) grazie ancora   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Laughing:  circa 28 anni di bestemmie in 8 lingue (sto cercando di imparare il klingon perché mi pare avere una musicalità più soddisfacente per lo scopo) insegneranno pure qualcosa...

----------

